# Varigated Snake Plant 2 Spikes



## tocarmar (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of my snake plant with 2 spikes. I inherited the original from my grandmother about 12 years ago. I had to divide it & this is an original division of it.







Tom


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 17, 2009)

This plant comes from sunny South Africa. Over here it is called mother-in-law's tongue. 

Oo... Is that a phal in the back-ground? What is it potted in. It looks very healthy.


----------



## Faan (Jun 17, 2009)

I grew up with these plants, but cannot remember that I have ever seen them in flower. Tom, you must be doing something right.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing, that's amazing!


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 17, 2009)

The original bloomed when my grandmother was still alive. She passed away about 8 years ago, at 93, this was the only 1 she had ever seen bloom. I have a picture of it somewhere. I think it had around 25 flowers on 1 spike, they are white about 2" star shaped flowers.


----------



## nikv (Jun 17, 2009)

My grandmother and mother both grew these plants, but always called them Snake Plant. Dieffenbachia is the plant that they called Mother-in-law-Tongue.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 17, 2009)

They are called Sansevieria, Snake Plant or Mother-in-Law's Tongue. Nice plant and you must be making it happy to get blooms. Congrats!

http://www.desert-tropicals.com/Plants/Agavaceae/Sansevieria_trifasciata.html


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 17, 2009)

Sansevieria are often grown in low light, little fertilizer and very potbound, because they survive just fine and look good even with such neglect, but they generally don't flower that way. If your freshly divided plant got good light and culture I'm not too surprised it flowered, but it is still nice to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2009)

My sanseverias (Mother-in-law Tongues) bloom every year. The secret is light -- mine have been in the South, West or East window, depending on where I lived. 

Wait until the flowers open, and then photograph them. And be sure to smell the fragrance -- very pleasantly sweet.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanx for the info everyone.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2009)

Ty for the photos and the info!!! I always wondered how the blooms of these plants look like! Is it true that they can be propagated by cuttings of their leaves??? Can anyone share any info??? TY


----------



## P-chan (Jun 18, 2009)

I started one from a leaf cutting, once. I Think they're pretty indestructable! I never had one bloom, though! Nice growing, Tom! :clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 18, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> This plant comes from sunny South Africa. Over here it is called mother-in-law's tongue.
> 
> Oo... Is that a phal in the back-ground? What is it potted in. It looks very healthy.



Yes, that is a Phal. It is potted in Spag. Moss. The little bit of roots on the right side is a Gramm. hybrid. 

Thanks for the backround info on the snake plant!! I will post updated photos when it opens up.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 18, 2009)

biothanasis,
Yes they can be started by leaf cuttings. Cut the leaf as long as you want (6"-12") let it dry for about 24 hrs. Then plant in a good potting soil. Water more in summer, a little dry rest period in the winter about 2-3 months with a little drink every 2-3 weeks. Do not soak it. I also give it a dose of Epsom Salt 1 a month in summer & 1 during winter. Do not divide it for 4-5 years depending on the size of the pot, it likes to get rootbound. The original 1 had roots breaking the sides of the pot.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2009)

TY very much for the info Patti and Tom!!!


----------

